# Childless in Belfast



## Kylie Minogue (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My husband and I have been ttc since we got married in Oct 2007.  Male factor plus maternal age (now 40) so it's a double whammy!  We've been to Origin and we've also seen a fertility specialist called Prof Neil McClure - he heads up the Regional Fertility Centre at the Royal but we saw him privately.  We're suitable for IVF/ICSI but are still hoping to conceive naturally.  We've been taking supplements, avoiding alcohol and caffeine,  eating healthily - loads of protein, nuts and seeds, low GI food, eating every few hours to keep the blood sugar constant etc.  We're following the advice of a nutritionist called Jane McClenaghan at Framar and my husband's results have really improved.  Jane McClenaghan was trained by Marilyn Glenville if anyone's heard of her?

Anyway, I'd love to hear from anyone who's ttc the old-fashioned way - even though we may eventually try IVF/ICSI.  Should we ditch all this healthy malarkey and just go straight for the high-tech option before I get any older?

Also, has anyone had their ovarian reserve tested using the AMH test?  What is a normal reading for someone aged 40?  Mine is 4.4. 

Finally, I'm worried because I've been using OPKs on and off (they're expensive so I don't test every month) and I always used to see a smiley face but I haven't seen one for the last two months and I'm worried this is a sign that I'm approaching the menopause.  Should I be worried?  How do I know that I'm even ovulating if I don't see a smiley face?

Thanks for your help in anticipation.

Kylie Minogue


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, My DH and I knew when we married almost five years ago that IVF ICSI would be are only option to conceive a child.  It is great that you are eating healthy etc.  no matter what path you choose.  After 2 IVF ICSI attempts we conceived our daughter who is now almost two.  I can not give advice with regards to TTC naturally but I do think that you need to look and see how you would feel if you postponed TTC with assistance and then it was not possible.  I no many people that once on waiting list for IVF suddenly become pregnant naturally as in some ways the stress has been taken away, as they now are waiting on medicine taking over.  Choosing IVF is a personal choose.  I guess what I am saying is that just because you choose IVF does not mean that you stop TTC naturally, it may be that going down both routes at same time may give you the child you want.

Take care


----------



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

have you tried buying the ov tests over the internet they work out a lot cheaper than buying them in the chemist google ovualtion test and price around youll save some money


----------



## ava (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Kylie,just popped on to give you a quick reply.As the previous girl replied congrats on doing all the healthy options but personally i think its time you looked at a bit of assistance.It doesn't mean giving up totally on ttc naturally but as we get older our eggs get older and the quality can diminish.
A simple blood test called FSHlevels can give you a good pointer as to wether its time to look at treatment.
I was 38 when we started all this treatment and was given a diagnosis of unexplained fertility.i wanted answers as to why ttc wasn't working for us but there simply were none.
It can seem hard giving up and going for help but in fertility terms we areconsiderd oldies.
WE have been so lucky,we had ivf twice,we have a lovely son at 21 months and i was lucky again to test positive on our 2nd attempt.
Good luck with whatever decision you meke,
Love,Ava xxxxx


----------

